# Red Paint ???????????????????



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Just finishing a bath room. Walls all skim coated, hides 200 primer in white and (four) coats of duration satin wild current(red -burgundy) color. STILL NOT COVERING !!!! In the past I've done red using SW color accents satin red with no problems. Three coats and a great finish. This really got me :wallbash:. Gave it 6hrs between coats two days in a row. Left today after the forth coat and it looks like it wants more. After contacting my local sw store I'm told I should have used a gray primer. Little to late for that. Any advise ? 

Thanks in advance
N.D.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Prime the walls grey when painting red
You can put 50 coats and its not gonna cover


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> Just finishing a bath room. Walls all skim coated, hides 200 primer in white and (four) coats of duration satin wild current(red -burgundy) color. STILL NOT COVERING !!!! In the past I've done red using SW color accents satin red with no problems. Three coats and a great finish. This really got me :wallbash:. Gave it 6hrs between coats two days in a row. Left today after the forth coat and it looks like it wants more. After contacting my local sw store I'm told I should have used a gray primer. Little to late for that. Any advise ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> N.D.


spend the extra money and top coat with aura


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Prime the walls grey when painting red
> You can put 50 coats and its not gonna cover


 Yep it will save you a few coats.


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> Prime the walls grey when painting red
> You can put 50 coats and its not gonna cover


grey's not a bad idea

primer that is tinted a shade or two darker than the finish paint is what i normally use.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Should I go back and prime ? Never heard of aura.

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> Should I go back and prime ? Never heard of aura.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.


just put 1 top coat of benjamin moore aura and all will be well

there are a dozen threads on that product... look em up


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> Just finishing a bath room. Walls all skim coated, hides 200 primer in white and (four) coats of duration satin wild current(red -burgundy) color. STILL NOT COVERING !!!! In the past I've done red using SW color accents satin red with no problems. Three coats and a great finish. This really got me :wallbash:. Gave it 6hrs between coats two days in a row. Left today after the forth coat and it looks like it wants more. After contacting my local sw store I'm told I should have used a gray primer. Little to late for that. Any advise ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> N.D.



After reading your post I find that you have actually answered your own question.
I agree your answer.
When painting a red, medium gray primer is the proper base coat. 
I painted a Target where the drywall crew screwed the pooch so many times we actually had 9 coats of red on the walls not including the gray primer. The shelf installation crews were corkscrewing 1/2" thick coils of paint and primer when they tapped the walls to mount the hardware!

:blink:
good times.


If you use the Purdy Colossus 3/4" (yeah I know  ) You can coat the Color Accents in 2 coats over S.W. drywall primer without any of the white primer showing through.
Observe:

*Walls: Color Accents satin S.W. #6343
Ceiling: ProMar 200 flat S.W. #6340 *(adjusted at my request to S.W. 6343 :thumbup









After the high price lighting designer finished with the over all look:








_*Sorry about the dust particle flashback, it was a massive remodel and the HVAC guy didn't place a paper filter in any of the 3 furnaces during the drywall sanding phase of the project.


*_My advice is to switch over to the Color Accents now that you have achieved the proper base color._*
*_


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> Should I go back and prime ? Never heard of aura.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.



"Aura" is a four letter word that begins with an "S" and ends with a "T" in my opinion...


:whistling


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> "Aura" is a four letter word that begins with an "S" and ends with a "T" in my opinion...
> 
> 
> :whistling


but it does cover well....


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> "Aura" is a four letter word that begins with an "S" and ends with a "T" in my opinion...
> 
> 
> :whistling


S A I N T ?:w00t: oh that's 5 letters........


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

You gotta learn to multi~quote your multiple responses...


:laughing:


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

flippinfool said:


> Should I go back and prime ? Never heard of aura.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.


for future reference, with skimmed walls, try (tinted) oil-based primer followed by light sanding before applying the finish coat(s). 

as it stands, if you prime again, then paint again, youre looking at seven coats on the new walls. yikes. w/o seeing it, not sure what i would recommend, but considering youre painting in a bathroom, to be safe, you should probably be giving each coat one day to dry. 

what i would most likely do is get a gallon of coverstain tinted slightly darker than the wall paint, prime then paint one top coat, wait a day then paint another top coat.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> You gotta learn to multi~quote your multiple responses...
> 
> 
> :laughing:


i guess that doesn't come til i hit 200 posts


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

world llc said:


> i guess that doesn't come til i hit 200 posts


n00b.

:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Riverside Paint said:


> as it stands, if you prime again, then paint again, youre looking at seven coats on the new walls. yikes. What i would most likely do is get a gallon of coverstain tinted slightly darker than the wall paint, prime then paint one top coat, wait a day then paint another top coat.


Why go through the process of priming and then painting 2 more top coats if you are already not confident with the number of coats already on the walls?
One more topcoat of Color Accents red will solve the bleed through issue.


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Why go through the process of priming and then painting 2 more top coats if you are already not confident with the number of coats already on the walls?
> One more topcoat of Color Accents red will solve the bleed through issue.


with all those latex coats, id be tempted to just play it safe, lock all the water based layers down with a strong oil-based primer, then paint again. aura on top of all that, im not so sure thats such a good idea. maybe, but i wouldnt do it. just one painter's opinion...

oops, misread your color accents suggestion. im not familiar with that paint. i was responding to others who recommended aura.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Riverside Paint said:


> with all those latex coats, id be tempted to just play it safe, lock all the water based layers down with a strong oil-based primer, then paint again. aura on top of all that, im not so sure thats such a good idea. maybe, but i wouldnt do it. just one painter's opinion...


Why not just one coat of...._*a*c*k*_..._u*g*h_..._w*h*i*mp*e*r*_...Aura? The possibility of a material failure has already peaked, applying more than 1 coat at this point may be the straw that broke the...well you know.
*
EDIT:* Just caught your edit. Not knowing about Color Accents is likened to never having seen the sun...


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Why not just one coat of...._*a*c*k*_..._u*g*h_..._w*h*i*mp*e*r*_...Aura? The possibility of a material failure has already peaked, applying more than 1 coat at this point may be the straw that broke the...well you know.
> 
> *EDIT:* Just caught your edit. Not knowing about Color Accents is likened to never having seen the sun...


not sure about the whole material peak failure thing, but i do know that if the homeowner ends up steaming up the bathroom within a day or two after the contractor leaves, well, lets just say i wouldnt want to be the guy who has to come back and peel all that paint off those freshly skimmed walls.

the color accents brand sounds kind of familiar but ive definitely never used it.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I've had some painful discussions with SW sales reps. "It's a red I think I need a grey scale primer, can you tell me which shade I need?" "Huh?" I don't know if they still do it but the old SW decks had a P followed by a # 1-6 I think that indicated the appropriate primer ie P3 = Primer Grey Scale 3. 

I did an Orange over a yellow in my own home in Color Accents. I could tell from the first coat that I was in for a ride and $200.00 of paint so I started over. What a waste of money; didn't cover for s)(*). I am pained to say it, but B bbb, b b Behr had the color I wanted (a cinnamon orange) and covered very well in two coats no primer.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

my experience with Duration interior paint was that it was thin THIN as hell, didn't cover very well, I did a current red of some sort and it took ~ 6 coats from an off white the room was previously painted in. I like the finish of duration after it is dried.. freaking rock hard. But it just seems to have no body while painting  Just finish up with a coat or 2 more and chalk it up to experience. Yeah go with a grey primer next time. Charge for the prime layer and all associated costs with that. Good luck man :thumbsup:


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

I've done plenty of red painting, one in particular was Miami International Airport where the area had to be red. What I do is have two ounces of black added to the primer. One coat of primer ,Two coats of red. Looks great all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

i just finished a red wall. primed with grey primer. took two coats of duration. They had a big bookshelf that was white on the wall. When I painted the book shelves some white got up on the red inside the shelf. (back of bookcase was red. I cut it in like 5 times and still wouldn't cover over white. I ended up putting a quick coat of grey on then top coated two coats red. I'd bite the bullet and hit it with grey. then two more coats. You probably aren't going to ever get a perfect uniform coat otherwise!!)


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

sparehair said:


> I've had some painful discussions with SW sales reps. "It's a red I think I need a grey scale primer, can you tell me which shade I need?" "Huh?" I don't know if they still do it but the old SW decks had a P followed by a # 1-6 I think that indicated the appropriate primer ie P3 = Primer Grey Scale 3.
> 
> I did an Orange over a yellow in my own home in Color Accents. I could tell from the first coat that I was in for a ride and $200.00 of paint so I started over. What a waste of money; didn't cover for s)(*). I am pained to say it, but B bbb, b b Behr had the color I wanted (a cinnamon orange) and covered very well in two coats no primer.


You wimped out and went to Behr?!?


See post #8 in this thread.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to always carry white primer on the truck and "lamp black" universal tint and mix on the fly as needed. Maybe not the best solution. Has anyone tried Zinsser deep tint primer? I seem to remember an add in "american painting contractor" from years back. yes it's advertising but it showed a white front door with 1 prime and one topcoat and looked done in dark red. The sample door next to it had 2 coats of red and looked like they were just starting....


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Deep red in a bathroom is not a good idea. Steam and moisture will leave it looking like the paint is running off the walls. 
Aura with the Aura base is a great finish.
Good luck with the call back after they shower.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a deep purple bathroom do that once. (looked like paint running off the wall) Someone told me it has to do with so much pigment rising to the surface because of deep base?


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. Wise Painter's new nickname is the "WISE ONE". One coat of SW Color Accents in satin covered like a big red carpet. It looks flawless in just one coat. This won't ever happen again :whistling .


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> One coat of SW Color Accents in satin covered like a big red carpet. It looks flawless in just one coat.


Awesome!

:thumbsup:


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Deep red in a bathroom is not a good idea. Steam and moisture will leave it looking like the paint is running off the walls.
> Aura with the Aura base is a great finish.
> Good luck with the call back after they shower.


This was a very large half bath. No tub or shower. Have you had this kind of problem in the past ?


----------



## msmil (Dec 27, 2005)

For reds I now only use this product:

Manufacturer - Muralo Paints
Product Name - CoverAll
Type - 100% Acrylic Exterior/Interior
Base - Deep Red Basecoat/Primer 2279

I've done everything mentioned in this thread for years wasting untold man hours and never quite achieving that perfect red finish. Now, tested numerous times, I only use this product before applying reds. Thanks to a very knowledgeable local paint store. Muralo has a complement to this primer that can be mixed for other deep colors. 
It's pricey but well worth it!


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

msmil said:


> For reds I now only use this product:
> 
> Manufacturer - Muralo Paints
> Product Name - CoverAll
> ...


Muralo is not always easy to get around here. Muralo's trim paint "hands down" is the best I've ever used. :thumbup: Thanks again for all the advice. 

With all of the new members that join everyday, I don't think it hurts to go over the same information. I believe that if someone really needs an answer fast (maybe they're in the middle of a job), we should be able to give them a straight answer instead of saying "do a search" for the answer. A new member could actually add something that hasn't been touched on before. You never know...


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

msmil said:


> I've done everything mentioned in this thread for years wasting untold man hours and never quite achieving that perfect red finish.



see post #8.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

You really need to just use the Aura next time for reds, and if its not to late go put you a coat of Aura on there.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Traditions2 said:


> I had a deep purple bathroom do that once. (looked like paint running off the wall) Someone told me it has to do with so much pigment rising to the surface because of deep base?


 Its called *surfactant* leaching. Exteriors have a lot of this when the color is deep and its late in the year. Exteriors you can use a hose and wash it off. Interior I would imagine you can wash it off as well.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

msmil said:


> For reds I now only use this product:
> 
> Manufacturer - Muralo Paints
> Product Name - CoverAll
> ...


mauralo is by far the best.... benny moore has re-formulated/stolen alot of their original ideas....
mauralo had matte finish first
mauralo had water borne tech. first


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> You really need to just use the Aura next time for reds, and if its not to late go put you a coat of Aura on there.



See post #33.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

One word...................AURA.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

THINKPAINTING said:


> One word...................AURA.


Color Accents already solved the problem.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Color Accents already solved the problem.


OK. I must have tuned in late. I am over 50 :w00t:


----------

